# I want to replace my iphone 3G...



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)

..with the Nexus One. It has just been released with a radio that supports AT&T's 3G network.

Problem is, AT&T is not subsidizing it. With tax/shipping it comes to $575. I am elegible for upgrade iPhone pricing and don't have a problem extending for another 2 years. So what I was thinking is buy a new 3GS for $200, then sell it. I checked ebay tonight, and it looks like nib 16 gig phones are fetching $500. So that'd put my total out of pocket at under $300.

Anybody here looking to buy a brand new iPhone 3GS?


----------



## madpoet (Jul 26, 2010)

If you get one that comes with the 3.12 firmware let me know and we can talk turkey


----------



## engtaz (Jul 9, 2010)

The new Iphone comes out in June if you wait.


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

*new iPhone?*



engtaz said:


> The new Iphone comes out in June if you wait.


What is the info on the new iPhone?
I have the 3G and was going to skip 3GS, but interested in newer version if provides something interesting.

Mike


----------



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)

Mike_TX said:


> What is the info on the new iPhone?
> I have the 3G and was going to skip 3GS, but interested in newer version if provides something interesting.
> 
> Mike


There isnt really any new info, other than past precedent that we'll have a new phone this summer. And I bet it will be great. 

As much as I like apple, their restrictive nature is slowing the device's natural progress and I don't think the new iphone will offer much over and above the Nexus One. It's a serious piece of hardware.


----------



## engtaz (Jul 9, 2010)

It better compete with the HTC HD2 that for sure. I will say this thou, the interface is still the best on the iPhone but the screen resolution is not keeping up to the new screens. I have played around with a few android and the interface is clunky. But the new HTC HD2 is very promising.


----------



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)

madpoet said:


> If you get one that comes with the 3.12 firmware let me know and we can talk turkey


I don't know anything about that....but I'll ask later this week when I go pick it up.


----------



## dvenardos (Sep 27, 2008)

I can't believe you are getting rid of your iPhone Jason. I bet six months after getting rid of it you go out and buy another one.


----------



## engtaz (Jul 9, 2010)

I have a friend that go out and gets a few of the androids versions just to go back to the iPhone because he prefers how it works.


----------



## Fancypants (Feb 4, 2009)

When is your contract up? Just asking, because maybe then you could switch to a carrier that does subsidize the Nexus One.

Should be out on Verizon soon.

Personally AT&T isn't an option for me, as much as AT&T likes to bash Verizon for their "maps" Verizon is right, AT&T just doesn't have the coverage that Verizon does, and that is why AT&T is a no go for me personally. (Read: AT&T coverage is **** where I live)


----------



## madpoet (Jul 26, 2010)

Why the Nexus One? I admit I haven't looked at it that much.


----------



## Fancypants (Feb 4, 2009)

madpoet said:


> Why the Nexus One? I admit I haven't looked at it that much.


IMO, and I know I am not the OP but....

I want one because I love the Andriod OS, its more "Open" and the Nexus one has nearly twice the processing speed of(nearly) any competitor and twice the RAM as well.


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

*iphone v nexus*

*iphone v nexus:*

http://gizmodo.com/5501940/the-final-iphone-3gs-vs-nexus-one-spec-smackdown


----------



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)

madpoet said:


> Why the Nexus One? I admit I haven't looked at it that much.


Well, I'm getting tired of some things on the iphone. One of the biggest problems is how it can't do basic multitasking. If I'm in an app or safari then I get a text....bigtime pita. I'm a little miffed about Apple rejecting Google Voice...basically because they don't play nice anymore. Google Voice is all but unusable right now on the iphone. No tethering is also pissing me off, but that's largely due to AT&T and the influence they exert over Apple.

I'm still just a little undecided...part of me wants to wait and see what happens this summer. I'm sure there will be some performance updates to catch up with the N1, but I don't have faith that Apple will address their lack of multitasking...at least not in this release. And they will still be stubborn about allowing a google voice app (that every other smart phone has) And I'm doubtful that the new iphone's performance specs will actually surpass those of the N1.


----------



## Rijax (Jul 20, 2006)

I've just been learning about the HTC EVO from Sprint. First 4G phone. It won't be available until "summer" and is, thus, unproved, but it sound very interesting. There are rumors of pricing from $99 to $199 after discounts. It remains to be seen.

HTC EVO


----------



## madpoet (Jul 26, 2010)

The EVO is an amazing looking piece of hardware. The Nexus One looks good but I don't like that there's no apps I could find to turn it into a mobile hotspot. I know you can tether it, not the same thing for what I need. Anyone know of an app like MyWi for the Nexus One?


----------



## Kevin_Wadsworth (Apr 25, 2007)

'm in the same boat as looking for a new phone - my current Samsung Blackjack is about 4 years old. I'm on ATT, but will probably switch because I'm tired of having my phone in my pocket and getting voicemails 2 hours after someone leaves them for me without a even missed call notification.

The EVO looks awesome (HD2 with android and 4G), but take away the 4G and it's very similar to a Nexus one/HTC incredible. And since I live in a city that is not in any carrier's 4G plans at the moment (even though it's the 16th largest in the country), I suspect 4G will be my next phone instead of this one. 

So, I think a Verizon N1 or Incredible will probably fit the bill for me. Android looks pretty cool. I'm a tweaker at heart, so the locked-down nature of the iPhone doesn't appeal to me, and it looks like Windows 7 is headed that direction as well.


----------



## madpoet (Jul 26, 2010)

From a raw power perspective the Evo puts them all to shame though. It's why I am going to wait


----------



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)

Man...I just can't bring myself to pull the trigger on this yet. The fact that the N1 is a first gen product kinda has me hesitating (and the $575 price tag)....


----------



## dvenardos (Sep 27, 2008)

Any news on non-phone android PDAs like the iPod touch?


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

*CNN - Report: New iPhone to be on non-AT&T networks*

FYI...

CNN - Report: New iPhone to be on non-AT&T networks
*Link*


----------



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)

OK....I've decided to wait it out a few more months and see what's up with iphone 4G. This phone **** has been harder to decide on compared to my audio purchases for sure.

If Apple doesn't really surprise me this summer, then I'll move to Android then.


----------



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)

Dammit....I hate upgraditis! After today's lame (imo) iphone os 4.0 keynote, I went ahead and just submitted my order for the Nexus One.

I've decided to hold out on buying/reselling a 3GS for the time being. This way I get the phone I *think* I want now, but still have the option of getting the new iphone hardware if they have some stunning new surprises in store for new hardware. While I'm sure it will be a great phone, some of the changes I'd hoped for would've been shown off today with the new OS.....like a revamped notification system among others.

I'll be sure to post some impressions when I get it in my hands.


----------



## madpoet (Jul 26, 2010)

I installed the OS4 beta, it's pretty cool.


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

madpoet said:


> I installed the OS4 beta, it's pretty cool.


Can you elaborate?
Details?

Thanks

Mike


----------



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)

Mike_TX said:


> Can you elaborate?
> Details?
> 
> Thanks
> ...


Keynote speech


Probably the biggest thing is they are adding a sort of multitasking support. From what I understand, it's not true multitasking but a portion of the app can run in the background. Like you can still listen to a Pandora stream while in the sms app.


----------



## dvenardos (Sep 27, 2008)

Be sure and post your impressions. I would love to hear how it goes from iPhone to Android. :yes:

I want a PDA, either iPod touch or Android based, but so far only Archos is offering a non-phone device with the Android OS.


Jason said:


> Dammit....I hate upgraditis! After today's lame (imo) iphone os 4.0 keynote, I went ahead and just submitted my order for the Nexus One.
> 
> I've decided to hold out on buying/reselling a 3GS for the time being. This way I get the phone I *think* I want now, but still have the option of getting the new iphone hardware if they have some stunning new surprises in store for new hardware. While I'm sure it will be a great phone, some of the changes I'd hoped for would've been shown off today with the new OS.....like a revamped notification system among others.
> 
> I'll be sure to post some impressions when I get it in my hands.


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

*Verizon HTC Incredible*

http://www.geek.com/articles/mobile...le-in-2-weeks-from-verizon-wireless-20100318/

http://www.dailytech.com/Sprint Gets Nexus One Verizon Gears up for HTC Incredible/article17915.htm


----------



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)

Picked the phone up at FedEx this evening. Initial impressions are mixed. Packaging is top notch. The handset has a quality feel to it, and fits in my hand nicely. The screen is gorgeous, but the touch accuracy isn't equal to the iphone.....so there's a big negative.

Right now I feel like I've just switched computer OS's. I'm very clunky on it. The browser isn't as good as Safari, either.

I've got 14 days to decide if it's a keeper, but initial gut feeling is that I'll be sending it back. For almost $600 it should be **** near perfect.


----------



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)

The voice to text feature is pretty cool. I'm actually posting this message speaking into the phone right now.


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

*HTC Incredible*

http://gizmodo.com/5515922/htc-incredibles-specs-leak-show-snapdragon-android-phone-with-8mp-camera


----------



## Kevin_Wadsworth (Apr 25, 2007)

I've been waiting for that phone for a while, Mike. Bad ATT/Sprint reception at work (and a 4-yr-old phone) means it's itme to switch to Verizon.


----------



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)

Snapped a couple pics a little earlier....much better than my iphone 3G.


----------



## dvenardos (Sep 27, 2008)

So, what is your opinion of the phone now?


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

@ Jason -

Nice pics.
Much better than my iPhone pics...
but that might also relate to whom is taking pictures.

Mike


----------



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)

Those pics were taken from the same positions and similar lighting as ones I've posted before from my 3G. Yes, much better. 

I am liking the phone better as I use it. I'm actually posting this from the phone on my lunch break. The voice search tied in with navigation is super slick. You just touch the microphone icon and say: "navigate to _________" and away it goes. You can say an address or a store or pretty much whatever. Same will the call feature. Its real nice on the road. 

The screen is unusable in direct sunlight however. Also the music player is subpar to the iPhone, both sound quality wise as well as the UI. 

I'm leaning towards returning the phone, though as I feel for the almost $600 you pay the overall experience doesn't justify the price. 

Shame too because I'm gonna miss the way gmail and Google voice work on the phone


----------



## dvenardos (Sep 27, 2008)

On a side note, the double insulated blinds and a heavy curtain might work better in your room than the single panel in front of your window.


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

I just wanted to chime in here real quick. I actually went from the iPhone 3GS to the N1 and couldn't be happier. Is it a better phone? No, but it does a lot of the things I need right. I feel it's on or near the same level as the iPhone. Sure the web browser is not that great, nor is the music player, but I can sit here all day watching movies on my N1 whereas I felt no desire to do so on my iPhone. Plus, it's just the little things, like Live Wallpapers. I cannot tell you how much enjoyment I get from something as small as that. The operating system is not as good as the iPhone OS, but I've had very little issues. As far applications, I've found wonderful replacements for most of the regular applications that I had on my iPhone. The only limitation is the game selection is very sparse on Android compared to the iPhone.


----------



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)

dvenardos said:


> On a side note, the double insulated blinds and a heavy curtain might work better in your room than the single panel in front of your window.


:tanks alot:


lol...yeah, I know I need to get around to that some time. I know we've been here 2 months now, but we're still unpacking and all. The panels on the sides are just resting against the wall with the D1's setting on top of them. I need to get some insulation or rockwool to stuff in the backs of the D1's and hang them and the panel's properly, as well as get a nice thick curtain.

But....I gotta say, they rig is sounding pretty sweet right now. Don't really have much desire to change things. That's pretty unusual for me.


----------



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)

Jon Liu said:


> I just wanted to chime in here real quick. I actually went from the iPhone 3GS to the N1 and couldn't be happier. Is it a better phone? No, but it does a lot of the things I need right. I feel it's on or near the same level as the iPhone. Sure the web browser is not that great, nor is the music player, but I can sit here all day watching movies on my N1 whereas I felt no desire to do so on my iPhone. Plus, it's just the little things, like Live Wallpapers. I cannot tell you how much enjoyment I get from something as small as that. The operating system is not as good as the iPhone OS, but I've had very little issues. As far applications, I've found wonderful replacements for most of the regular applications that I had on my iPhone. The only limitation is the game selection is very sparse on Android compared to the iPhone.


I agree it's a nice phone. I know if I do send it back, I will miss it. Honestly I can't decide right now. Another option I'm considering is keeping it, and then playing with the new iphone this summer....if I like the new iphone, then I'll just sell this one. It IS getting better the more I play with it and learn my way around it.


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

You've only got two months until the new iPhone anyway, I say go with that plan. Actually, as a hardcore iPhone fan (I've owned the original, the 3G and finally the 3GS) the switch to android was just as difficult a decision as it is for you, but as you said, it just takes some time to get used to the differences and quirks.


----------



## engtaz (Jul 9, 2010)

The problem with the iPhone is that it to easy to use. When people switch to other phones, there is a learning curve that people don't like. It doesn't mean the other phones are not better, just a bigger learning curve.


----------



## dvenardos (Sep 27, 2008)

:biglaugh:


engtaz said:


> The problem with the iPhone is that it to easy to use.


----------



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)

Totally agree....one thing I've taken away from this experience is really how well Apple did.


----------



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)

Here's another new Android phone that looks promising from Samsung:

http://www.engadget.com/2010/03/23/samsung-galaxy-s-hands-on-with-video/


----------



## lennon_68 (Jan 27, 2008)

I've never used an iPhone (or any other smart phone for that matter) but last week my wife finally talked me into stepping into the 21st century (we didn't even have texting before ). We were with AT&T but coverage is **** in our area so we changed to Verizon, after doing some reading we opted for the Palm Pre since they're $50 for two right now with free "Mobile Hotspot" (WiFi internet tethering...). Like I said I've never used another smart phone or anything close so take it for what it's worth but we LOVE these phones. I still can't believe we got these for $50 - 16gig HD (that's 100% free to use for whatever you want), 512MB RAM, 500MHz (overclock patch gets it to 786 or something - not that brave though as it already runs hot sometimes), EASY to use, and the Multitasking is just SWEET. I think it's pretty limited on app availability compared to iPhone (I know the #'s aren't even close - 126,000 vs 3,000) but I don't have any experience to compare the two on if there's anything really "missing". If you're looking into phones and are as cheap as me I really think this is worth a look. "thumbsup:

We paid $50 for the two but I heard Amazon.com had them for $.01 each with free 2-day shipping (with 2-year contract) the other day, not sure if this is all the time though? 

</shameless plug for phone I own>


----------



## sandbagger (Oct 10, 2009)

I have had the Pre since the week it was released(on sprint) 

I really like the phone NOW, up till the last few months you have had to hack the damm thing like crazy to get it to do much of anything right. but they finaly included most of that functionality into the OS. in 1.3 or so.

If you dont know about it already, precentral.net is the place and get preware loaded up for all the good stuff.



lennon_68 said:


> I've never used an iPhone (or any other smart phone for that matter) but last week my wife finally talked me into stepping into the 21st century (we didn't even have texting before ). We were with AT&T but coverage is **** in our area so we changed to Verizon, after doing some reading we opted for the Palm Pre since they're $50 for two right now with free "Mobile Hotspot" (WiFi internet tethering...). Like I said I've never used another smart phone or anything close so take it for what it's worth but we LOVE these phones. I still can't believe we got these for $50 - 16gig HD (that's 100% free to use for whatever you want), 512MB RAM, 500MHz (overclock patch gets it to 786 or something - not that brave though as it already runs hot sometimes), EASY to use, and the Multitasking is just SWEET. I think it's pretty limited on app availability compared to iPhone (I know the #'s aren't even close - 126,000 vs 3,000) but I don't have any experience to compare the two on if there's anything really "missing". If you're looking into phones and are as cheap as me I really think this is worth a look. "thumbsup:
> 
> We paid $50 for the two but I heard Amazon.com had them for $.01 each with free 2-day shipping (with 2-year contract) the other day, not sure if this is all the time though?
> 
> </shameless plug for phone I own>


----------



## lennon_68 (Jan 27, 2008)

Sandbagger said:


> I have had the Pre since the week it was released(on sprint)
> 
> I really like the phone NOW, up till the last few months you have had to hack the damm thing like crazy to get it to do much of anything right. but they finaly included most of that functionality into the OS. in 1.3 or so.
> 
> If you dont know about it already, precentral.net is the place and get preware loaded up for all the good stuff.


Ah, I wondered why there wasn't much talk about the Pre, that explains it. I did manage to find my way to precentral and get PreWare loaded up - very nice  Can't wait for Flash support later this year, also the stories about Firefox on the Pre are pretty encouraging!


----------



## Kevin_Wadsworth (Apr 25, 2007)

I thought I'd update this thread sine I got my Droid Incredible from Verizon last night. I'd have to say this i sthe most incredible piece of technology I've owned. The only downside is the battery life so far, and that's because I've been endlessly using it and downloading apps. Highly recommended! I'm moving from WinMo 5.0 to Android 2.1 and it feels like going from a tricycle with a broken wheel to Mercedes.

Whlie I'd like to think that I'm not that old (just turned 36), it kinda scares me that compared ot the computer that got me though 4 years of engineering school, my phone has 30x the processor speed, 128x more RAM, and 25x the hard drive space.


----------



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)

cool....it's supposed to be a great phone. Android 2.2 is rumored to come out by the end of May (to compete with Apple's new announcements) and will enable 802.11n speeds, add Flash 10.1, and is also rumored to enable the FM radio that's imbedded in the Broadcomm chip.

I do kinda miss the iphone (not my slow 3G model) sometimes, but the customization ability of Android is really nice. 

My battery isn't lasting quite as long for me either, but for $25 I can just carry an extra battery if I want.

For you guys that still have an iphone....check this app out:

Siri


----------



## dvenardos (Sep 27, 2008)

Curiously it doesn't look like anyone is really interested in competing with the iPod touch as a mobile computer. Guess I will have to break down and buy one when the next version comes out.


----------



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)

dvenardos said:


> Curiously it doesn't look like anyone is really interested in competing with the iPod touch as a mobile computer. Guess I will have to break down and buy one when the next version comes out.


Dude go check out the ipad. I finally did today and was pleasantly surprised. I didn't expect to be that enamored by it but was. It is a fun machine for sure.


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

*Continuing with the off-topic* I concur with Jason. I was incredibly skeptical about the iPad, but when I finally got to spend hands-on time with it, I was sold on it. A week and a half later I owned one and have been enjoying it ever since. I use it to take notes as well as it has replaced my iPod in my car and games (if you're into them) are absolutely wonderful on this thing.

eReader? Yeah, the iPad is that, too.
Music device? Yep
Personal movie device? Oh Abso-*******-lutely
Portable gaming device? Hours have already been wasted by me
Productive device? I've already utilized this in class settings as well as business settings
Web Browsing? Definitely don't need a netbook anymore to take care of that!

What doesn't it do? Flash. I REALLY (I cannot emphasize this enough) don't care... some people may, but that really doesn't bother me. Also it doesn't have a camera. Big deal, my phone, which I carry with my all the time does anyway.

I'm not a book reader, in the general sense, but having the iPad has given me the opportunity to begin to read books that I previously wouldn't have even thought about reading.


----------



## dvenardos (Sep 27, 2008)

The kids and I went to check it out two weeks ago. My son liked the games, my daughter liked the full color ebooks, and I liked the web browsing and apps. There was this really cool star finder software loaded on it, really nice. I thought the keyboard was kind of clunky because I don't use any phone based keyboards.

Jon, are you using an external keyboard for taking notes?


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

Nope, when taking notes I use the on screen keyboard in landscape mode. Once you get used to it, it actually works very well (in my opinion).


----------



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)

In the 30 minutes or so I spent with it today, I'd say I was able to get up to around 30+ words per minute typing on it. Sure I mis-typed some, but the very well designed auto-correct feature fixed most, if not all, my mistakes.

I'm 50/50 on the Flash deal. There are most certainly times when it's not important, but the times that it is...I want it there. While I personally don't do the games on Facebook, I know plenty of people who are. As far as I know, these are all Flash based. I could easily see these folks sitting around spending hours on fb with the ipad, but as it is...dunno. It has TONS of potential for sure.

I'm not a big reader, either, but I was *very* impressed with the iBooks app and Marvel Comics app.

One thing I learned that I didn't know is that the wifi only version does not have a gps chip in it. So if you're wanting to use Navigon or some other gps app on the huge screen, you need to get the 3G version.

While I'm pretty impressed with the device as it is.....I can't help but wonder what the v2 device will be like.


----------



## dvenardos (Sep 27, 2008)

It is usually a good idea to wait for Apple's 2nd version if you can.


----------



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)

John Stewart did a funny spot on the whole lost/stolen iphone saga:

link


----------



## imported_Lefty (Mar 26, 2009)

Jason said:


> One thing I learned that I didn't know is that the wifi only version does not have a gps chip in it. So if you're wanting to use Navigon or some other gps app on the huge screen, you need to get the 3G version.


Do you know if this means that if you buy a 3g version, the gps will work even if you don't currently subscribe to the data service?
Thanks


----------



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)

Lefty said:


> Do you know if this means that if you buy a 3g version, the gps will work even if you don't currently subscribe to the data service?
> Thanks


If it's anything like the iphone 3G and 3GS than yes it will, but you will need to purchase a gps mapping program that has built in maps if you want to use it for navigation without 3G service, like Navigon or TomTom.


----------



## Ray3 (Feb 4, 2008)

Kevin_Wadsworth said:


> I thought I'd update this thread sine I got my Droid Incredible from Verizon last night. I'd have to say this i sthe most incredible piece of technology I've owned. The only downside is the battery life so far, and that's because I've been endlessly using it and downloading apps. Highly recommended! I'm moving from WinMo 5.0 to Android 2.1 and it feels like going from a tricycle with a broken wheel to Mercedes.
> 
> Whlie I'd like to think that I'm not that old (just turned 36), it kinda scares me that compared ot the computer that got me though 4 years of engineering school, my phone has 30x the processor speed, 128x more RAM, and 25x the hard drive space.


I just stumbled across this thread. Monday, after a bunch of research, I ordered a Droid Incredible for my wife. User reviews share two things - they love the phone and the battery life is too short.

Since we will stay with Verizon, it looks to be the best choice. My oldest daughter / husband got the Droid Eris 3 months ago. My youngest daughter/husband just picked up a pair of Droids last week.

Don't care much about the iPhone vs Droid(s) discussion. They are both pretty cool with their own pluses/minuses. When I upgrade my phone next year, if Verizon has the iPhone, I'll probably look at it. I have enjoyed my iPod Touch.

Now just waiting for the Incredible to ship.


----------



## Fancypants (Feb 4, 2009)

^ Ray

I think you have your head on your shoulders and can look at all of this with the right perspective. So many people go into fanboy mode and just flip out, when in the grand scheme of things, it isn't REALLY that important, and yes, it IS just a phone.

A few comments on some recent news I have come across. 

Apparently (as of yesterday) the iPhone is slated to remain an AT&T exclusive until 2012, the original exclusivity contract was for 5-years and signed in 2007. That's not to say that there won't be some sort of legal loop-hole or deal breaker, but for the time being, that is how it is.

Additionally, some exciting news, the Android operating system now outnumbers the iPhone. While the iPhone may be the single best selling handset of all time, the Android operating system is on a wider variety of phones, and as such has passed it in number of users. Interestingly enough, they are numbers 2 and 3, number 1 in OS distribution is Blackberry.


----------



## graphicguy (Jun 15, 2009)

Ray3 said:


> I just stumbled across this thread. Monday, after a bunch of research, I ordered a Droid Incredible for my wife. User reviews share two things - they love the phone and the battery life is too short.
> 
> Since we will stay with Verizon, it looks to be the best choice. My oldest daughter / husband got the Droid Eris 3 months ago. My youngest daughter/husband just picked up a pair of Droids last week.
> 
> ...


Ray....that's exactly the decision process I'm going through now. Love the iPhone. Hate AT&T. One of my pet peeves with the iPhone (aside from AT&T) is short(er) battery life compared to other smart phones. From what I'm reading, the DROID is even worse in the battery life dept.

My contract is up in July. I'll take a look at the "new" iPhone then to see if it's worth getting over my dislike of AT&T. If not, it's DROID Incredible for me.

I'd be interested in hearing what your wife thinks of her new DROID.


----------



## Kevin_Wadsworth (Apr 25, 2007)

There are some tips and tricks with the Droid that will help the battery life... but it's still not great. Not unexpected given all th ehardware they squeeze into this tiny device, and I don't think you'll see anything different with Evo/iPhone/other competitors. It takes juice to run 3G/GPS/Wifi/fast CPU/etc.

Tehre is a rumor for the incredible of a 50% larger battery being available for $60 i nthe near future. I bought an extended battery for my old Samsung Blackjack, which had the same complaints 4 years ago about battery life, and was happy.


----------



## Ray3 (Feb 4, 2008)

Kevin_Wadsworth said:


> There are some tips and tricks with the Droid that will help the battery life... but it's still not great. Not unexpected given all th ehardware they squeeze into this tiny device, and I don't think you'll see anything different with Evo/iPhone/other competitors. It takes juice to run 3G/GPS/Wifi/fast CPU/etc.
> 
> Tehre is a rumor for the incredible of a 50% larger battery being available for $60 i nthe near future. I bought an extended battery for my old Samsung Blackjack, which had the same complaints 4 years ago about battery life, and was happy.


The Droid Incredible comes with a 1300 mAh battery. I have also found a Seidio Innocell 1750 mAh battery. I am also seeing info that there are 2150 mAh and 3500 mAh batteries on the horizon "soon". 

The last two will come with a deeper case back replacement for the phone, making it a bit thicker and they will be expensive.


----------



## madpoet (Jul 26, 2010)

I ended up getting a Morphie Juice Pack for my iphone.


----------



## soloz2 (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm in the same situation here... on AT&T had an iPhone for 3 yrs now. I skipped on the 3GS and have been happy with my 3G thus far. My biggest problem with the phone has been att... I switched jobs shortly after getting the phone and didn't get hardly any service at work, maybe 1 or 2 bars and nothing inside the building. In the last month att has added towers and I now have better service near where I work, but still no 3G coverage. At home I've always gotten full bars and Edge, but the last few weeks we've been getting outages at least once a week. Yesterday we had no service for a good 3-4 hours and again the same thing. 

I'm hoping the new iPhone comes to Verizon so I can switch... but then I'd face two problems... my wife got a new phone last summer so she still has 1 year on her line (mine is up in August) and she doesn't use data, but loves her Blackberry with WiFi. Att doesn't require us to pay the $30/month data for her phone, but were we to switch to Verizon I'd be out the early termination fee for at least one line and an extra $30/month so she could keep a similar phone. 

So, more $$$ which I don't really have right now... or service that actually works...


----------



## madpoet (Jul 26, 2010)

I had never understood the complaints about ATT until last week. It always worked perfectly for me, I get 3g almost everywhere I go, etc; Then I went to San Francisco on business. Holy cow does it suck there. The phone would say full 3G bars and yet I would have missed calls, dropped calls, text messages disapearing into the void... not fun!


----------



## imported_Lefty (Mar 26, 2009)

For those of you having problems getting a signal at home, I started a thread about ATT's Microcell. So far it has been a BIG improvement. Nothing is perfect, and cell service never will be, but my complaints about ATT have been mostly addressed. I actually think their customer service has been top notch. It is easy to get a person on the phone and they are generally willing to help. Of course if the infrastructure isn't in place, there isn't much they can do. My office is at home, and I have gone from not being able to make any calls to pretty much 100% connectivity. I had to make a lot of noise, but ATT eventually they gave me the device.
That said, I have been reading bits and pieces of info about the new 4g iPhone. Can't wait. It looks to be amazing.


----------



## Jed M (Mar 1, 2008)

madpoet said:


> I had never understood the complaints about ATT until last week. It always worked perfectly for me, I get 3g almost everywhere I go, etc; Then I went to San Francisco on business. Holy cow does it suck there. The phone would say full 3G bars and yet I would have missed calls, dropped calls, text messages disapearing into the void... not fun!


Ditto, I have rock solid coverage out here in KC but last fall I went on a driving trip to Northern/Central California on a wine tasting/drive the coast type vacation. ATT is just ****. I can't tell you how bad their coverage is along I-70 and I-80 where my friend's Verizon had rock solid 3G everywhere. I maybe had 3G for 15% of the trip and we were on major interstates or populated areas of California. 

I am going to try the Sprint EVO 4G when it comes out in a couple weeks. Screw At&t. I have been with them going back to Cingular days, but last year was an eye opener in how poorly that company is run. I just had to wait for my contract to expire with Att (done) and for a phone I was interested in to arrive. Looks like that moment is getting near.


----------



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)

Another update....

OS 2.2 is starting to roll out nationwide. Google does it different that Apple, in that they push it out Over The Air. As such, they do it in batches as to not cause network problems. I don't know how long it takes for everyone to get it....I ended up updating manually with a leaked version of the OS.

2.2 is pretty snappy. Even though my Nexus 1 has 512 Mb ram, up until now it could only access 256. Also, built into the os is wifi tethering hotspot. It will support up to 5 devices (I think) 

As much as I like the new iphone hardware, I just can't imagine going back to iOS. 

Today I installed a fun program that Apple would never allow. It's an Nintendo emulator (you can get this on a jailbroken iphone). There's nothing too special about that.....except I can use one of our Wiimote controllers for gameplay! It's been pretty fun....

Flash is here as well, but it is a bit glitchy. I can see why Steve Jobs doesn't want it. Still...I'd rather have it for the times that it's the only option.


----------

